# 彼女に叶わぬ夢を見る



## Yoshie0

I can't understand the meaning of the phrase 「彼女に叶わぬ夢を見る」 in the following passage. If I'm understanding correctly 叶わぬ夢を見る means "to see impossible dream". However, I'm not sure about 彼女に part, what purpose does it has here?

(mod note: quote trimmed down to four sentences)
・・・・・・雀の声が聞こえる。…忘却の目覚め。もうすぐ、この記憶も薄れてしまうのだろうと思うと、口惜しく感じられた。だから僕は、最後に、*彼女に叶わぬ夢を見る*。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

It doesn't make much sense to me, either.
Could you give me (us) more information of the background?
What is 僕 doing?
What did she do to 僕？


----------



## Yoshie0

Of course.
Context: Main character was seeing a dream about his past. Specifically, when he first met a girl which, as he says, change his life. Though in the dream she simply became friend to him. This passage starts when he has just started woken up.


----------



## frequency

A very poetic clause, isn't it?


----------



## spu001

Hello, Yoshie,

According to the context, it strikes me that he's pining for her -- dreaming the impossible dream.

If the locative particle に has been giving you grief, you might want to know that it's indicating where his wistful heart(dream) BELONGS: 彼女.
You cannot say "彼女へ夢を見る" in that "she" is not the destination that his dream is SENT.

That said, you can indeed use the other locative with mental activity -- taken by a verb to send something literally and figuratively -- in these cases:
"子供へ夢を託す," "彼女へ想いを寄せる," etc. -- に can be substituted for へ like "子供に夢を託す" though.

For the record, I think that the construction "someone に夢を見る" is not so common whereas "something に夢を見る" is somewhat common.

Hope this helps,
Spu


----------



## jamesh625

話のタイトルは何でしょうか？

With a bit of imagination, I think it means something like "I had a dream _about_ her that was impossible to realise."

It could be some sort of contraction? 彼女に(ついての)叶わぬ夢を見る; although I do admit that this is stretching it a bit.


----------



## 810senior

Hello. I think there was omission of an unwritten proposition like について(about), に対する(against), or anything possible.
So it might be like "I will dream of her in my wildest dream(lit. I will see an unfulfilled dream against[omitted] her)".


----------



## spu001

Hi,

I'm afraid についての can't be shortened to に.
E.g:
日本語についての問題を解く --> 日本語に問題を解く (we don't understand this.)
彼女についての話をする --> 彼女に話をする (the meaning is changed altogether,) etc. -- postpositions (後置詞) are so important in that they express semantic relations.

Though I confirm that "dream that was impossible to realise (without about her)" fits the bill for 叶わぬ夢.
叶わぬ夢 is a common expression.

対して(Meanwhile,) 対する (or 対しての) somewhat makes sense:
お客様に対して失礼のないように --> お客様に失礼のないように (they're the same in meaning, although the first one is putting emphasis on お客様 whereas the second one is not. )

Plus, "something に夢を見る" can be used to imply that someone is silly to the extent that he or she doesn't know the reality of something."
E.g. "寛子さんはいつまで結婚に夢見てるんだろう."
The point is, this purpose can be emphasized by 対して -- "いつまで結婚に対して夢を見てるんだろう," "彼女に対して叶わぬ夢を見る."
As far as the context is concerned, that dreaming is his last hope -- which appears at the important point of the text (だから僕は、最後に、) -- therefore, I don't think that his dream is compromised.
This may appear to be a small point, but the problem is that the sentence in question appears at the crucial point.

Best
s


----------



## karlalou

I agree with spu. It's saying he's decided to dream of her.

I guess it was confusing because it seemed that he's talking in his dream and saying he's going to dream about her as the last dream before he's awake. 

But it's unusual to be so awake in a dream and think so consciously that, it's ambiguous, but, it's more logical that he's saying he's going to dream of her in his real life, after he's awake from that dream, and then 彼女に叶わぬ夢を見る should be clear to anyone, though we have to speculate what he means by saying 最後に.


----------



## frequency

spu001 said:


> 対して(Meanwhile,) 対する (or 対しての) somewhat makes sense


I agree and this makes sense.

Or I see _in_ in the に. I see a dream _in_ her. I know it's the wrong use of the prep _in_, but if I was asked what that に is I'd say so.


----------



## Yoshie0

Thanks everyone for help!


----------

